# GBX amps & mixers schematics available for free !



## jpdesroc (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all,
Just to let you know guys that I just found, scanned and published
on the web old photocopies of rare GBX amplifiers and Mixers schematics.


http://www.arcenson.com/public/GBX_amps_schematics/


Else where on the web ou have to pay for each of these schematics
but I want to give some hands to people and make them public !
For anybody who would need them.. ENJOY !


J-Pierre
Quebec City, Canada


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks !!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Excellent! Fills a gap in my schematics collection. Much appreciated.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks so much JP! Excellent timing, I just asked Guy about one of those last week. He said he hadn't seen any of that stuff for 40yrs. :congratulatory:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks JP!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And 18 hours later the site is down due to bandwidth exceeding limits lol


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> And 18 hours later the site is down due to bandwidth exceeding limits lol


Then I'm glad I grabbed them quick! Send PM if you need any.


----------



## Vianney (Jan 25, 2021)

jb welder said:


> Then I'm glad I grabbed them quick! Send PM if you need any.


Hello, M.Welder, I own a GBX preamp GD2 , ans an amplifier into a bottom of 4 x10" speaker, I'm looking for the schematics of those units , do you still have them ? if yes, email them at 
Thanks


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Vianney said:


> Hello, M.Welder, I own a GBX preamp GD2 , ans an amplifier into a bottom of 4 x10" speaker, I'm looking for the schematics of those units , do you still have them ?


I have sent the schematics. I would recommend you remove your email address from the post above so you don't get flooded with spam.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I love the GBX gnarl and ran a couple in the 70’s after seeing them onstage with Lighthouse and Thundermug.
Here’s one up for sale...pretty cool to still see them floating around.
I asked Guy how he made out with these financially.
Those who know Guy also know how hard it is to get a straight 
answer out of the old fart.🤓❤


----------

